# From a Nautilus mini to what now?



## korn1 (28/11/15)

Not sure how to say this but I like a simple device like mine above so what upgrade options do you guys recommend? (simple buy a coil and liquid). Maybe I am doing it wrong  Other options are umm intimidating for me like building etc .

*Not sure if in right topic thread

#Noob


----------



## Viper_SA (28/11/15)

Building is actually really easy and will save you money in the long run. Coils are imported, therefore dependent on Rand/Dollar exchange rate and can get quite expensive. As far as your question, people seem to like the Evic mini and Kangertech Subox. Sure someone will be along with better advice though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## korn1 (28/11/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Building is actually really easy and will save you money in the long run. *Coils are imported*, therefore dependent on Rand/Dollar exchange rate and can get quite expensive. As far as your question, people seem to like the Evic mini and Kangertech Subox. Sure someone will be along with better advice though



Ahhh yes I am in sales and forgot about that bit Do'h  Just I am scared of trying because most the stuff I try fails(that is me but I will try tr try...eve when it fails try try try-then chuck a dog a cross the room and blame them)  But I will try but where do I start? That is ummm scary for me. For example buy the stuff then have no idea how to do it etc  Sorry if I sound dumb but I still don't get all the lingo .


----------



## Viper_SA (28/11/15)

Well, basically all building supplies are imported too, but a coil can last much longer than commercial coils if you just change out the cotton. I use Dischem cotton pads, R13 for 80 sheets. I see you are in Jhb, I'm sure someone will offer to show you the basics. Really great forum this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marius Combrink (28/11/15)

korn1 said:


> Not sure how to say this but I like a simple device like mine above so what upgrade options do you guys recommend? (simple buy a coil and liquid). Maybe I am doing it wrong  Other options are umm intimidating for me like building etc .
> 
> *Not sure if in right topic thread
> 
> #Noob


I was in the same shoes as you are. Upgraded from a nauti to subtank mini. Awesome and very simple device. If you want to you use the occ coils. If youre feeling adventurous you can try the rba base.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (28/11/15)

Just watch a bunch of youtube tutorials and you will be ready to go. Subtank mini is a great tank for you because you can buy coils for it and it comes with a rebuildable coil base.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nimatek (29/11/15)

I had the subox kit and it was great to start with. The subtank used in this kit is fantastic, has great flavour and vape production. 
As stated you can get standard coils or you can use the rba deck that comes with it. So while you are learning you don't need to fret if things don't work as you can just pop in a normal coil. 

Once you do get the hang of building your own coils however, I don't think you will go back to the pre-made ones as the flavour is a lot better in the rba. 

As for the mod, I highly recommend looking at the evic vtc mini. Comes with more features and more power. So it is a good future proof unit. I sadly didn't like the ego tank that comes with this kit. So my recommendation would be an evic vtc mini mod and a subtank. 

As for learning how to build your own coils, you can ask around on the forum and someone will very likely offer to teach you. Or you can pop in to one of the stores near you. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (29/11/15)

I would also highly recommend the Evic VTC mini. It's a great mod and it's upgradable. The ego one mega which comes with it also has the CLR option which means you can rebuild it when you feel confident enough to do so, or you can just buy coils.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ElGuapoSupremo (29/11/15)

If you are a mouth to lunger, I would say get the evic kit and try the ego tank that comes with it, standard 1 ohm coils, to see if you like it. If you are lung hitting, subox kit without a doubt. As a mouth to lunger vaping away at 13watts, I cannot get to grips with the subtank. Maybe I'm just doing it wrong though


----------



## korn1 (29/11/15)

I am looking at the Kangertech Subox Mini Starter Kit. A good buy? Also can I build and use coils (if so what coils)? Sorry for the questions but I need to know


----------



## daniel craig (29/11/15)

korn1 said:


> I am looking at the Kangertech Subox Mini Starter Kit. A good buy? Also can I build and use coils (if so what coils)? Sorry for the questions but I need to know


The subox comes with the RBA (Rebuildable section) with this you can build your own coils using kanthal or you can buy kangertech OCC coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (29/11/15)

OCC = Factory coils, like your Nautilus Mini's
RBA = Rebuildable Atomizer (Rebuildable deck for tank among other descriptions)
RTA = Rebuildable Tank Atomizer
RDA = Rebuildable Dripping Atomizer
BF = Bottom Fed Atomizer, i.e. Squonking 

Hope that helps with the lingo a bit

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## korn1 (29/11/15)

Done and paid

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (29/11/15)

Let us know how it goes @korn1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (29/11/15)

Hope you enjoy It! I like my little subtank and enjoy building your coils. If I can do it I promise you will be fine with it. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## korn1 (29/11/15)

But the wait guys  Killing me ! But looks sexy right http://www.vapeking.co.za/kangertech-subox-mini-starter-kit-black.html.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (29/11/15)

korn1 said:


> But the wait guys  Killing me ! But looks sexy right http://www.vapeking.co.za/kangertech-subox-mini-starter-kit-black.html.


Yeah. I still love mine
Maybe consider getting yourself a bell cap as well. I find it creates a better vacume. Vapeking has them in stock

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## korn1 (29/11/15)

Need to save up now  But yeah thanks guys


----------



## PeterHarris (30/11/15)

yes, what marius said - bellcap.
for me it does create a better seal.
so if you are worried that your tank might have a slight leak, get a bell capp - it will never leak, also it will never break.
i have seen subtanks with bellcaps fall 1.5M, and they just keep going, like it was build to drop.


PS. @Rob Fisher / @Silver 
see im posting, but like i said, what i want to say has already been said hahahahahah

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## korn1 (30/11/15)

Actually excited to try and build a coil now


----------



## Wyvern (30/11/15)

korn1 said:


> Actually excited to try and build a coil now


You can do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## korn1 (3/12/15)

Thank you Vape King



Lets see if I can get the pic in the correct side this time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (3/12/15)

korn1 said:


> Thank you Vape King
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see if I can get the pic in the correct side this time.


awesome kit right there buddy.
Enjoy it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## korn1 (3/12/15)

Quick question, can I charge (in the device) the efest 18650 3000 mAh 3.7 Li-Mn battery with a samsung charger?


----------



## Marius Combrink (3/12/15)

korn1 said:


> Quick question, can I charge (in the device) the efest 18650 3000 mAh 3.7 Li-Mn battery with a samsung charger?


samsung cellphone charge?


----------



## korn1 (3/12/15)

Yes. So the battery in my kangertech and a cellphone charger in the USB port on the device  Also how long must I charge it ?


----------



## korn1 (3/12/15)

Plug in wall-----> smasung cell phone charger---> Connected with kangertech with battery inside 

Just making sure...


----------



## Marius Combrink (3/12/15)

yeah I charge mine that way. (don't know if its the correct way)
As long as its not a Tablet charger you should be good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## argief (3/12/15)

The SUBUX has over volt and over charge protection, it will stop charging when the battery reaches capacity. I have the 2900 eFest and the battery spec confirmed that it can be charged at 2A (Samsung S4, S5, S6 and tablet chargers). The electronics on the SUBUX should protect you in any event.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## korn1 (3/12/15)

Seriously thank you all for all the help ! Awesome people and forum  Sorry for so many silly questions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (3/12/15)

@korn1 Grats on the new toy! Enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/12/15)

Great stuff @korn1 
Wish you well with your new gear
Let us know how it goes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (3/12/15)

korn1 said:


> Seriously thank you all for all the help ! Awesome people and forum  Sorry for so many silly questions


No bud. Its not silly questions. Its only silly if you dont ask.
But let us know when you built your first coil. First one is always fun

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## korn1 (4/12/15)

Oh I will keep you updated  It is one awesome kit ! Love the flavour and look (though non vapers will look at me weird).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lehan (4/12/15)

Hi @korn1 - how is your experience with the Subox mini you bought?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## korn1 (4/12/15)

@Lehan Could not vape it the whole day due to some random allergies (I get it sometimes-blocked nose). But yeah last night it was awesome


----------



## korn1 (4/12/15)

Also when you hold it it feels so nice and solid if you know what I mean  Received yours yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lehan (4/12/15)

Hi @korn1 I received it today, it's a awesome device, using the 1.5 ohm coil first on low watts, 10.5 to 12. Loving it, huge upgrade from the twisp.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## korn1 (10/12/15)

Ummm is the battery symbol while charging suppose to go off on the kbox when fully charged(ie should the screen go blank when fully charged)?


----------



## Marius Combrink (10/12/15)

no the logo stays on just doesn't blink anymore


----------



## korn1 (10/12/15)

Marius Combrink said:


> no the logo stays on just doesn't blink anymore



Ah ok so the chinglish manual was wrong  Thanks bud for the help.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## korn1 (2/1/16)

Can someone guide me to a youtube video for the RBA that comes with the kangertech (with the kanthal inside that comes with it) Trying to see how much cotton I need to put inside if that makes sense


----------



## Andre (2/1/16)

korn1 said:


> Can someone guide me to a youtube video for the RBA that comes with the kangertech (with the kanthal inside that comes with it) Trying to see how much cotton I need to put inside if that makes sense


Try this post - towards the end: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini.t12498/#post-236666

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wyvern (2/1/16)

@korn1 I tend to use to much if I look at the videos online, but then I have to say I havent had a dry hit yet.


korn1 said:


> Can someone guide me to a youtube video for the RBA that comes with the kangertech (with the kanthal inside that comes with it) Trying to see how much cotton I need to put inside if that makes sense


Also ignore the clapton build in this but he does show towards the end how to wick this - I used this method with a bit more cotton and I was happy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## korn1 (10/1/16)

First coil make reading 2.9 v 0.5 ohms = safe right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (10/1/16)

korn1 said:


> First coil make reading 2.9 v 0.5 ohms = safe right?


Yep I would use it


----------



## korn1 (11/1/16)

Wyvern said:


> Yep I would use it



So much more vape and flavour

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lehan (11/1/16)

Hi @korn1, what is the wire gauge you used? Please add some photos of your build 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## korn1 (11/1/16)

Lehan said:


> Hi @korn1, what is the wire gauge you used? Please add some photos of your build
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



Not sure, I used the wire that was preinstalled in the RBA. I have photos  Will Add soon.


----------



## Lehan (11/1/16)

korn1 said:


> Not sure, I used the wire that was preinstalled in the RBA. I have photos  Will Add soon.


I made a few coils with 24ga Kanthal a1, 0.6 ohm. 

It's a thick wire gauge, easy to build and not extreamely springy, I do however believe that the 26 or 24 ga will produce a better flavour.

Can anyone advise?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (11/1/16)

Lehan said:


> I made a few coils with 24ga Kanthal a1, 0.6 ohm.
> 
> It's a thick wire gauge, easy to build and not extreamely springy, I do however believe that the 26 or 24 ga will produce a better flavour.
> 
> ...


Yes, the thicker the wire the more power you need to drive it. For the Subox with Subtank I personally would recommend 26/27/28 gauge, depending on your preferred resistance couples with enough real estate. E.g., 26 g for 0.5 ohms and below, 27/28 g for anything above 0.5 ohms.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lehan (11/1/16)

Andre said:


> Yes, the thicker the wire the more power you need to drive it. For the Subox with Subtank I personally would recommend 26/27/28 gauge, depending on your preferred resistance couples with enough real estate. E.g., 26 g for 0.5 ohms and below, 27/28 g for anything above 0.5 ohms.


Hi @Andre

I ordered the wrong wire and made the best of what I had on hand over the holidays, it took some work to get 0.6 ohm from a 24ga wire in the subtank, but managed to do so.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wyvern (11/1/16)

korn1 said:


> So much more vape and flavour


Yay awesome dude! To rebuild is just a winner. Now go get some Stainless steel wire and see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## korn1 (13/1/16)

First build cheating since the 'wire' was preinstalled

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lehan (13/1/16)

korn1 said:


> First build cheating since the 'wire' was preinstalled
> View attachment 43100
> View attachment 43101
> View attachment 43102
> View attachment 43103


Coil looks good, try a little less wick, looks like you might get some dry hits?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## korn1 (13/1/16)

Lehan said:


> Coil looks good, try a little less wick, looks like you might get some dry hits?
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



Oh I cut the cotton when I put it in the RBA  None yet but I only hit it at 10W.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lehan (13/1/16)

Great stuff. Should work great. What ohms is the coil giving?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## korn1 (13/1/16)

2.5  Not sure if that is good or not


----------



## korn1 (13/1/16)

But I think I will buy a thicker kanthal so the cotton can be fed through easier


----------



## Lehan (13/1/16)

What wire gauge are u currently using?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## korn1 (13/1/16)

I have no idea what the one they give you is. I guess 26?


----------



## Power Vapes SA (14/1/16)

Best experience I've had on the kangertech is Clapton wire.

I use 32 over 26ga Clapton
5 wraps 
2.5mm Inner Diameter

Should come out at 0.5ohm, Good vapor production and the best flavor I've achieved from any kenthal coil in the RBA


----------

